
SF DA sues DoorDash for classifying delivery workers as independent contractors - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/16/san-francisco-da-sues-doordash-for-classifying-delivery-workers-as-independent-contractors/
======
redis_mlc
Nobody is happy with AB 5.

Although it makes sense to classify workers as employees when you have a
standing army of them (like food delivery), AB 5 eliminates a lot of
consulting and occasional work opportunities in SF.

Britain is still dealing with a similar ruling around 2018 involving about 1
million workers.

